# Gospel Tracts From the Trinitarian Bible Society



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2014)

I recently ordered a couple packets of gospel tracts from the Trinitarian Bible Society to hand out. Each individual tract uses bible verses linked with the "theme" on the front to present the gospel in very clear terms. I am really blown away by them. I'll be ordering more. (Find them here)

Here is a pic...


----------



## Hemustincrease (Mar 21, 2014)

I use these. TBS have great materials. Have you seen their greetings cards?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, those are very nice. We are going to start using more of their products. A shame there is not more of this kind of thing from other Reformed publishers.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes. These are great.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 22, 2014)

How come you can't view the back of the tracts on their website? That's where the money is!


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 22, 2014)

Well done! Thanks for sharing this info.


----------

